# more missing pictures



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2009)

Thoughts?




































]


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I like that one with the swan. It makes me think of Adam and Eve.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Joe, get out of my brain! 

The second reminds me of the Symposium, by Plato. Do you know the story I'm referring to? (addressed to any reader)


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't. Enlighten me, if you will.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

The Symposium is about a gathering at which the characters, rather than reveling in women, wine, and music, decide to hold a speech contest. The theme was praising Eros and love. Rather like our own little symposium here, most of the speeches were a tad off-topic. The one I refer to was about a primordial human race. They were like humans except that they came physically attached with their soulmate. They were perfect and complete, and they were so proud and full of hubris that they revolted against the Olympians. Zeus saw these people storming the gates and decided that they must be divided. Each must be split from his or her partner, so Zeus did just that, calling on Apollo to mend the people. Now, people spend their days looking for their other half, consumed with longing rather than hubris. 

Symposium (Plato) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

